# Real life computer question :



## Charming Serpent (Dec 14, 2008)

I keep getting pop up full screen advertisements since last night. How do I stop them?? And yes, my pop up blocker is on.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 14, 2008)

Run antivirus and antispyware scans.  What are you using ?


----------



## Charming Serpent (Dec 14, 2008)

I used Maleware something scan and Norton scan. They worked last night, but its back again today.  I have windows xp and this computer is a solid 5 years old.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 14, 2008)

Charming Serpent said:


> I keep getting pop up full screen advertisements since last night. How do I stop them?? And yes, my pop up blocker is on.


 
You might have better luck if you set your Internet Security Options to medium high. Using a browserf such as Firefox should also help (if you currently use IE). Using an anti-virus program  might help if you got some sort of infection last night. AVG anti virus is free and very reliable. It's updated constantly and has decent features.

I'd try a system restore to a point BEFORE the trouble started

start menu>all programs>accessories?system tools>system restore

good luck and let us know how you made out


----------



## viZion (Dec 14, 2008)

If you're using Firefox (and you really should) you should get the NoScript plugin. That will block all Javascript, Java, and Flash by default. You can then pick and choose what content you will allow to be served to you. 

NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - what is it? - InformAction

Also, AdAware is great for getting rid of any spyware that's already on your computer. Get the free version.

http://www.lavasoft.com/


----------



## Charming Serpent (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, used both programs u guys showed me and its seems to running normal again. Thanks for the info guys. Much obliged.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 14, 2008)

Moved to Technology.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Dec 14, 2008)

Charming Serpent said:


> Ok, used both programs u guys showed me and its seems to running normal again. Thanks for the info guys. Much obliged.


As well as Adaware you should also download Spybot Search&Destroy it won't conflict with adaware and again it's freeware.

http://www.safer-networking.org/


----------



## slik_rik (Dec 15, 2008)

To say Norton's not very good is a grand understatement.  Im using Kaspersky and that appears to be working although it takes a lil extra time for my PC to load when i turn it on.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm with Dug, SpyBot is a great program and coupled with AGV is as good as any 'pay for' i've ever used.


----------



## TK-421 (Dec 15, 2008)

Get a Mac. Problem solved!


----------



## Dozmonic (Dec 15, 2008)

Yep - people barely write software for the mac, let alone virii ;-)


----------



## ktabic (Dec 16, 2008)

TK-421 said:


> Get a Mac. Problem solved!



Not any more, Apple now recommend you use anti-virus.
Antivirus: Apple Has Always Recommended Antivirus Apps

Which leaves linux as the one true no AV needed OS


----------

